# farewell to ATI



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

1985: The Founding - Picture Story - Tom's Hardware


----------



## asingh (Jan 16, 2011)

^^
Really nice read. Seeing the chronological line up and development of a brand. My exact card featured in there too...! 

Thanks.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 16, 2011)

good read..thanks...

surprised they did not mention 4850, was a good seller i think..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Still amd will use the radeon brand anyway. They have the expertise to produce great cards in the future.


----------



## asingh (Jan 16, 2011)

^^
It was not Radeon which was removed. ATI is out.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2011)

Yaa.... gonna miss that symbol though. That red and white symbol looked great.

So from now on its amd radeon right?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2011)

gonna miss ATI and also the symbol..legendary..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2011)

ATI for me is synonymous to buggy drivers and poor support for Linux. Thing have improved tremendously since the AMD takeover. Hopefully with the name change, we have an omen for superb Linux support.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 16, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> good read..thanks...
> 
> surprised they did not mention 4850, was a good seller i think..



HD48** series named as a whole & remember what reviewers told about HD4850 when first launched? it was one hot card. using a single slot cooler for a highend card is never good (custom coolers were used later). small flat fan, perfect for making a cup of coffee 



vickybat said:


> Yaa.... gonna miss that symbol though. That red and white symbol looked great.



luckily, i got ATI, not AMD.



vickybat said:


> So from now on its amd radeon right?



should be.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

you are welcome asingh and rajan.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 16, 2011)

nice pick jassy
its been months since i visited TOMs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks baba


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> HD48** series named as a whole & remember what reviewers told about HD4850 when first launched? it was one hot card. using a single slot cooler for a highend card is never good (custom coolers were used later). small flat fan, perfect for making a cup of coffee



Well, sometimes you could like that...when you hear you fan at full rpm while playing crysis, you kinda "feel" that its doing a lot of work and is one powerful card! Well, back then it did feel like that...


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 18, 2011)

yes, back than it was a nice performance card (still is, just out of stock) till it uses a custom cooler. BTW your card uses the reference cooler? if so, i may come to your place for a cup of coffee than


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 18, 2011)

^anytime mate, just that even with stock cooler, it runs at just 70C in my new cabby. In my old cheapo cabby, it used to go around 107C,used it for almost 1 year at those temps,still runs like a champ !


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 19, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> ^anytime mate, just that even with stock cooler, it runs at just 70C in my new cabby. In my old cheapo cabby, it used to go around 107C,used it for almost 1 year at those temps,still runs like a champ !



107C  so reviewers were really serious when they said this card do heats up really bad & may burn itself.


----------



## asingh (Jan 19, 2011)

^^
HD48xx series were made for one thing. 3D processing POWER. Rest of the metrics went out the window. Users still lapped them up...!


----------

